# Is it possible to get ripped w/out steroids/creatine



## AirCartman (Apr 13, 2005)

I only take whey protein now..


----------



## thajeepster (Apr 13, 2005)

of course... i got down to 7% bf and lost 30 lbs... just by cleaning up my horrible diet... i didnt even count cals... actually i didnt even take whey.  Just worked out hard and ate well.


----------



## njc (Apr 13, 2005)

Its absolutely possible.  Creatine isnt 5 percent as important as diet.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 13, 2005)

Of course it is! Supplements and " training enhancements" play a minimal role in the game. Having a quality diet and appropriate training program is key!
Steroids/creatine dont make anyone ripped, hard work, diet and dedication do!


----------



## XOB (Apr 13, 2005)

Possible?  Yes.  Easier for some than others though.  Don't ever forget about genetics. 

I played basketball on a very advanced level.  There were guys on my team that would only goof off in the weight room and eat trash.  They still had arms and abs I was jealous of.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes it is possible. Pay close attention to your diet. I dont know about steroids, but Creatine will not make you ripped or make you grow. Creatine will help you train harder and will give you a softer look due water retention, so it wont enable you to get ripped.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

Creatine doesn't make every carry so much water they look smooth.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree. But he asked if he could get ripped using creatine. Creatine will not do that. And if someone is looking to get really really ripped, IMO good idea to drop creatine.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

I suppose creatine could indirectly help you get ripped. Makes you stronger, and it increases your stores of adenosphene triphosphate, which helps you sprint longer. So, if you're getting cut by doing HIIT, it could help.


----------



## njc (Apr 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I suppose creatine could indirectly help you get ripped. Makes you stronger, and it increases your stores of adenosphene triphosphate, which helps you sprint longer. So, if you're getting cut by doing HIIT, it could help.


 It will assist in muscle growth which will stoke your metabolism.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes its possible.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I suppose creatine could indirectly help you get ripped. Makes you stronger, and it increases your stores of adenosphene triphosphate, which helps you sprint longer. So, if you're getting cut by doing HIIT, it could help.




I use creatine too.  I take it up to about 4-5 weeks out from contest and then I drop it so I can get all the water out of me.  Some guys actually drop it at about 6 weeks out and then load it the week of the contest to fill up their muscles as much as possible.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

oh and yes it is possible to get ripped without steroids.


----------

